# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  wedding dress for older bride

## vannessabone

i am getting married next year for the  third time, i know i have chosen the right man for me. but i am getting  lots of advice about what i should not do, particularly with my wedding  dress...my mother suggested that i wear a pant suit or something similar in ivory or champagne. My bridesmaids keep steering me towards simple tea length party dresses. i don't want a fairytale princess dress, but i do want to look special and gorgeous in a gown. i have been having a heck of a time finding a dress, looking for something classically sexy  that is age appropriate. i think this dress may be the one but i am still a little nervous about it. Please give me your thoughts. Thanks so much. http://www.inweddingdress.com/style-mo147.html
it is a MOB dress, but will order it in light ivory. Has anyone else got a MOB dress instead of a wedding dress?? Any pics if possible. This is the only thing i am fussing about. 
Thanks ladys.xx

----------


## cat2411

The MOB Dress is lovely. 
Another option could be something from www.tartan*bodices*.co.uk or on her facebook page it may give you another option as separates can look nice too. Also a little bit different. x

----------

